# Veteran's Day



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

To all who have ever served our country, thank you for your devotion and sacrifice.

My three favorite veterans


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

THANK YOU to all of the veterans for your service and sacrifice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Veterans!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing I could ever say would possibly be enough. So with complete sincerity I would humbly like to say,
Thank You!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A big Thank You to all our service men and women!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank You Veterans, for all you've given us.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jdubbya, you're family has a long line of handsome men. What happened to you?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> jdubbya, you're family has a long line of handsome men. What happened to you?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to all those who serve or have served.


----------

